

BetaBox – a custom prototyping lab built inside a shipping container - jonbaer
https://betaversity.com/betabox/

======
Joe599
Saw this on Dwell the other day. They have some crazy/awesome stuff going on.
Not sure about their range, but they seem pretty cool. Can't wait to try their
latest product.

------
Micah_NYC
Whoa. Way to get creative with a shipping container. Atlas looks cool, too.

------
Juniper01
Ha. I want one.

